# What exactly are Marmio Moss Balls?



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I always see the Marmio Balls in Petsmart, and I just think they look really cool. But what do they do, and what do you have to do to care for them? And most importantly, should I get one?


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have one, its a live plant. Its really easy to take care of. You just squeeze the ball to get rid of the stuff that it absorb when it was in there. and you should be good. But I might be wrong lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's a type of algae. extremely slow growing... 
naturally forms at the bottom of a lake in japan. the current rolls it around and makes it into a ball shape.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

aokashi said:


> it's a type of algae. extremely slow growing...
> naturally forms at the bottom of a lake in japan. the current rolls it around and makes it into a ball shape.


Okay, do they have any benefits for the tank? Also, how do I care for it if I get one?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Since it's a living plant, it sucks up ammonia and nitrate. You don't really do anything to care for it. It's a low-high light plant, and that's about it.  I have 2, their names are Ben & Jerry. :lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

marimo needs little to no care, you need to roll it a few times a week to keep it green. otherwise the part that doesnt see light wil turn brown. 

once in a while take it out and give it a firm squeeze roll it in your palms and put it back in. marimo isnt really a high light warm temp plant, so keeping it in lower light is optimum.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aokashi is the master of plants here, including kfryman. ;-)
And, thank you for reminding me, Ao! I need to roll my marimo..


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Since it's a living plant, it sucks up ammonia and nitrate. You don't really do anything to care for it. It's a low-high light plant, and that's about it.  I have 2, their names are Ben & Jerry. :lol:


That's so cool, I'm going to get one!



aokashi said:


> marimo needs little to no care, you need to roll it a few times a week to keep it green. otherwise the part that doesnt see light wil turn brown.
> 
> once in a while take it out and give it a firm squeeze roll it in your palms and put it back in. marimo isnt really a high light warm temp plant, so keeping it in lower light is optimum.


Sounds good! Since your the plant master, is it safe to buy the cheap ones online like on eBay or something? Or is it better to buy in stores?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I actually have no idea XD not a fan of the balls 
I got mine fore free, flattened it out to let my scuds graze on it  

but Ive heard mix reviews about getting it online.... a localguy sells them for $3.50 ea... hes a well trusted source for plants. unfortunately you will have to create a login before you can see his goods

link here

PS i have a long way to go in terms of plant knowledge XD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Since they are slow growing, they don't have a huge effect in terms of ammonia and nitrate. The good thing however, is since it is actually an algae, some people believe that it will keep algae at bay since it will take up the nutrients other algae would need to grow. However, I have no scientific evidence to back it up. I would think it would uptake nutrients, but how much I don't know depends on conditions of the tank as well.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't really believe it keeps algae at bay. my friends moss balls grows so much algae :/


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got one today :-D


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

I am interested in how it works. I am thinking of getting one for our little Harold for Christmas. Thinking that some live plants will make him a little happier.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess it does help a little bit and makes a nice soft bed for the betta


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

ChristyB said:


> I am interested in how it works. I am thinking of getting one for our little Harold for Christmas. Thinking that some live plants will make him a little happier.


Do it, they are so cool  they are $8.99 at petsmart, not sure where else to get them.



SinX7 said:


> I guess it does help a little bit and makes a nice soft bed for the betta


Haha, sure! Mine have leaf hammocks though.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Moss balls are cladophora sp. They are useful because of their colonial nature.

Be careful buying 'cheap' moss balls- there is another type of cladophora that will attach todriftwoods and substrate, and looks identical. Some unscrupulous dealers will get non-colonial cladophora, press it into a ball and sell it, but these will eventually unravel and anchor to the substrate.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Jman I will try it. Been looking around trying to find the right plants for a 3g low light tank. 

We also have a leaf hammock but he doesnt touch it. He likes to curl up around his heater or sleep in his cave. 

Thanks Red I will be cautious when I buy one. How can you tell the difference when you look at them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

You can't, but just use a reputable dealer and read the reviews first.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Yipes ok well I dont really have a good dealer around here just seen a few at PetSmart and thought they maybe better in the tank then silk ones. That and they look so much better. I guess I will just have to keep a good eye on it and pull it if it starts to fall apart. How long before it shows signs of being bad? Maybe I can put it in another tank for awhile.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

ChristyB said:


> Yipes ok well I dont really have a good dealer around here just seen a few at PetSmart and thought they maybe better in the tank then silk ones. That and they look so much better. I guess I will just have to keep a good eye on it and pull it if it starts to fall apart. How long before it shows signs of being bad? Maybe I can put it in another tank for awhile.


If you but it at Petsmart, it'll be fine.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok good, then I will go and check some out and get some names written down and check to see if they will work in his tank. AND THANKS!!!!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

jman828 said:


> If you but it at Petsmart, it'll be fine.


Uhhh. You do realize petstores don't always label the correct item/plant and usually don't have great animal care right? Just don't use that again lol.

I am not sure if it is the real marmio moss ball or not. I would rather buy from a hobbyist any day, over Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Isnt there some belief that they bring good luck to whoever owns it or some other kind of meaning/superstition about them??
Can someone tell me what it is? I'm thinking about handing them out at my wedding


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

they are considered a symbol of luck and love. are often kept near cash registers in japan. also kept as a pet. they like cool water and low lighting. they can be kept in the fridge over hot months to keep them from rotting. use non chlorinated water to clean marimo. gently squeezing then turning and squeezing gently again.repeat this until there is uniformity and appears a smaller rounder form of itself. don,t squeeze too hard or it can fall apart.they can also give off little babies.happy marimo keeping!


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> they are considered a symbol of luck and love. are often kept near cash registers in japan. also kept as a pet. they like cool water and low lighting. they can be kept in the fridge over hot months to keep them from rotting. use non chlorinated water to clean marimo. gently squeezing then turning and squeezing gently again.repeat this until there is uniformity and appears a smaller rounder form of itself. don,t squeeze too hard or it can fall apart.they can also give off little babies.happy marimo keeping!


Thank you I didnt know that. So I can clean it in the old tank water before moving it to the clean tank?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Uhhh. You do realize petstores don't always label the correct item/plant and usually don't have great animal care right? Just don't use that again lol.
> 
> I am not sure if it is the real marmio moss ball or not. I would rather buy from a hobbyist any day, over Petsmart or Petco.


Yes I do, but I don't imagine Petsmart buys any other moss than marimo which the supplier/hobbiest wouldn't lie about that. So marimo I wouldn't worry about... Fish on the other hand...



ChristyB said:


> Thank you I didnt know that. So I can clean it in the old tank water before moving it to the clean tank?


I would get some fresh, dechloirnated water at the same temp as your tank and soak it and squeze it, repeat 2-3x and re roll to a nice ball. That's what I did anyways. :-D


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 on clean water. if you keep them as ornaments you can use spring or filtered water. with municipal water supply always use dechlorinator.also make sure they are moved once a week to avoid brown spots or flat sides. i saw a guy on youtube that had a few in a plastic hamster ball. he used it as a tumbler to make them uniformly round, trying to simulate a rolling tide.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

jman828 said:


> Yes I do, but I don't imagine Petsmart buys any other moss than marimo which the supplier/hobbiest wouldn't lie about that. So marimo I wouldn't worry about... Fish on the other hand...
> 
> 
> I would get some fresh, dechloirnated water at the same temp as your tank and soak it and squeze it, repeat 2-3x and re roll to a nice ball. That's what I did anyways. :-D



ahhh ok so when I get the new tank water ready I can make a little extra and clean it that way. Only thing is my store doesnt have any. They did have some annubius nano's that look nice but I dont want it because it calls for fertilizer and I dont want anything to do with that. Now to hunt out a marmio balls.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

tons on ebay. keep in mind that the nano balls they are pea sized and are not as dense. even small fish can easily destroy them. imho 1" and up are pretty solid. i really dig some of the x-large ones.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> tons on ebay. keep in mind that the nano balls they are pea sized and are not as dense. even small fish can easily destroy them. imho 1" and up are pretty solid. i really dig some of the x-large ones.


no no its not a ball its a leafy plant


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

ChristyB said:


> They did have some annubius nano's that look nice but I dont want it because it calls for fertilizer and I dont want anything to do with that....


Anubias is the easiest plant to care for. They don't need fertilizer. They don't need much light. They come in several sizes and leaf-lenghts, so they don't all look alike. You can fasten them to rocks and driftwood, or you can let them float as Betta beds and topcover/shade. It's the only plant I can easily keep alive. 

I love 'em---and so do my fish. 

Mossballs are nice, too.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i was talking about nano sized marimo mossballs for nano tanks. necklace jars etc.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> i was talking about nano sized marimo mossballs for nano tanks. necklace jars etc.


Yeah I saw those too. Those look interesting.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Anubias is the easiest plant to care for. They don't need fertilizer. They don't need much light. They come in several sizes and leaf-lenghts, so they don't all look alike. You can fasten them to rocks and driftwood, or you can let them float as Betta beds and topcover/shade. It's the only plant I can easily keep alive.
> 
> I love 'em---and so do my fish.
> 
> Mossballs are nice, too.


Really?? When I looked it up all the sites I went to says they need CO2 and fertilizer. I would love to get a bubble item for his tank but I think its to small and I dont want to crowd it. But if they dont need fertilizer maybe I can anchor them to the gravel like his silk one is. It will look almost just like his silk one but real. 

My biggest question that I have been trying to figure out is how do you clean your tank with live plants? The moss ball will be easy enough to take out and clean but if I have a planted anchored in I dont want to disturbed it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

make substrate higher in the back,the detritus will end up settling in the front where you can see it. the plants should break down the small amount that is stuck in them. i sometimes use a chopstick and swirl it around carefully to dislodge some of the detritus then vac it up in the front. i use sand, this makes it much easier than trying to vac gravel in a planted tank. anubias likes to grow in the shade of other plants as it is vulnerable to algae outbreaks if it receives too much light.if you are using for a low light set up they can be placed more out in the open. so the more light the more shade in your aquarium they need. they don't really need to be fertilized or need co2. but will still benefit from it, but don't expect explosive growth, as they will still grow very slowly. be careful using bubblers in planted tanks as it may gas off any co2 in the tank. if you must have one get a control valve for it and set it lower. many planted tank cleaning vids on you tube. or you could anchor your plants to rocks or get some aqua plant pots, that way most of your plants can be moveable.


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes the tank has no light on it. We just leave the room light on during the day. He hated the tank light so we got rid of it. And the pot sounds wonderful and I never thought to look on you tube for cleaning videos. Thank you.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I tie all my non-floating Anubias to rocks or beads so I can move them around when I'm vacuuming my bare-bottom tank. When planting Anubias in the substrate, don't cover the rhizome, just the roots. That's why I don't bother planting it at all.

Thanks for the lighting tip, Sandy. Even thought the algae is easy enough to clean off, it's still a nuisance. I'm going to cut back more on my lights.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the anubias i have always got algae until i moved it into the shade of my mopani wood.then it was fine.tough plant, works with goldfish and even cichlids. had an idea for potting my baby tears ... glass pot with layers of colored sand with some sort of heavier gravel cap for my kids tank. something colorful and hopefully not too tacky. depending on colors. it would probably look cool until the roots grow in. maybe a pot inside a larger pot with sand in between to keep it cleaner looking? or too cheesy?


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

So can I just use normal ceramic pots?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

unglazed terra cotta. or i have made them out of flat stones glued together with silicone or you could also glue the stones to the pots for cammo. i've seen people use old pantyhose filled with sand.they trim the roots. i use small pots or hide them. for a little extra $$ there is some stylish terra cotta out there.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

sandybottom said:


> .... i've seen people use old pantyhose filled with sand.they trim the roots. ....


I'm having a hard time seeing that. Could you explain it more for me, Sandy? Thanks.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

my buddy used those aluminum and wire caps from champagne bottles,inverted it put double layer of pantyhose around it and sowed it to the wire. fill with sand and he keeps the plants on the smaller side by pruning the leaves and trimming the roots. he's had it for almost 2 years and his swords are nice.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

My potted sword is busting my 5g, so I was reluctant to add any. Now that I know how to deal with them, I'll get more.

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

hallyx, i am going to try making some. i never liked the fact that he used metal in them,so..... i am going to use strips of flexible plastic(those thin cutting boards) make them circular and sew the pantyhose to it using either fishing or nylon thread. i love recycling.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

One of my Marimos looks like Colonel Meow :lol:
I can't get it to be perfectly round. It's really awkward looking.
My other one is perfectly round and cute.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> One of my Marimos looks like Colonel Meow :lol:
> I can't get it to be perfectly round. It's really awkward looking.
> My other one is perfectly round and cute.


wow! thanks for introducing me to colonel meow. if the big one is lumpy it may be trying to propegate.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> wow! thanks for introducing me to colonel meow. if the big one is lumpy it may be trying to propegate.


LOL You're welcome.
And yeah, it's lumpy, but it hasn't done anything and I've had it for 4 months. How long does it take them to propagate?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

from what i understand its more of an individual experience rather than a set age.it could take years as they generally grow 5mm per year. in the wild the mature ones become hollow over time and just break apart, due to various factors. it takes them a long time to become spherical again. i expect that if the right conditions were given to them in aquaria,you'd have a similar outcome. a bucket with flat round stones filled with clean filtered or conditioned water. supplied with a directional current perhaps. i have also seen the much easier... put it in a hamster/mouse ball and put it in the tank in front of the powerhead method too.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> hallyx, i am going to try making some. i never liked the fact that he used metal in them,so..... i am going to use strips of flexible plastic(those thin cutting boards) make them circular and sew the pantyhose to it using either fishing or nylon thread. i love recycling.


Zip ties may be a quick and cheap solution as well


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Nothingness said:


> Zip ties may be a quick and cheap solution as well


nice, i can see the potential.


----------

